# Snowbear/Superwinch Warranty Issue



## ArcticCat1 (Jan 12, 2009)

Anyone ever had to have a superwinch serviced under warranty? Dead winch is mounted a snowbear plow I purchased new last month at Sams Club. I haven't even used this plow yet!!! 

I called snowbear, who told me I have to call Superwinch to have any warranty issues resolved, so I called superwinch- they tell me that I had to call one of their authorized repair centers to have winch serviced. So I call Zorko's (an authorized superwinch repair center) in PA to set up service on the winch. I had to pay $20.00 shipping to get the winch to Zorko's, which I will demand back from either Snowbear or SW! :realmad: Just sent in winch today. 

Anyone else have hassles with warranty repairs on these winches? I guess that's what I get for buying the snowbear floor model, but I only paid $600.00 for the plow so I cannot complain too much.


----------



## delagem (Jan 6, 2009)

Sorry to hear that about your Snowbear. No, I've never had a winch replaced under warranty, but I have had my winch motor go bad. Just this year, in fact. I'm sure they'll give you a new winch motor, and all will be well soon! 

$600 is a deal! I got mine for $800 and figured I stole it! 8 years now, 7 being pushed by a Dodge 2500 Diesel, the only things that have broken are the winch motor (magnets came unglued from rust in the motor housing) and a flag busted.


----------



## ArcticCat1 (Jan 12, 2009)

delagem, 

So the plow & mounts are holding up well? What was the max snow depth you have put your snowbear to test? Wow, 7 years on the last winch motor, that is pretty good!

Do your mounts on the truck sag down a little from use over the years? Some owners complained about that I've noticed. Do you feel the Dodge is too much truck for the plow? I have mine on an F-150. Just probably have to take it easy though...


----------



## delagem (Jan 6, 2009)

I honestly haven't noticed any sagging of the mounts; they came loose once a few months after I mounted it, but hasn't been a problem since. 

I think the most I've ever plowed at one pass was 8", but I usually go every 4 or 6". I should take a picture of the 5' piles I've got at a few of the drives I plow. They say a Snowbear can't stack! Ha! It can't backdrag for much, though. 

I'm thinking about making a new cutting edge next summer, mine is getting a little rounded from banging the ground; I never take my plow off all winter, and I don't even have the travel bar or whatever they call the hook for transporting. Never had a problem with my winch dropping. I just hoist it all the way up and go. 

I did try to swap the motor with a cheapo winch from Northern Tool this month, a Superwinch ATV, and it didn't work too well. The motor doesn't have the same drive configuration as the other Superwinch, and I couldn't change the armature or just the casing either. So I wound up putting the whole ATV winch on instead. But then the chain clamp wouldn't grab the center hub of the ATV winch(smaller diameter), so I had to use the cheesy 1/8" cable to raise the plow. 

Already one time the cable jumped the winch (my fault, I took off the cable retaining plate when trying to fit the chain, and forgot to refit it when I put the wire back on) and parted the cable. An easy fix with a couple of cable clips. 

Another problem has been the cheesy Superwinch ATV came with a nice little 3 way switch and 2 DPST relays. I liked them a lot better than the clunky switch, so I retro'ed it into the Snowbear. But the Chinese relays were junk, and one melted already, within a week. Try finding 70amp DPST relays at your local auto parts store.... We'll see how the replacemnt relays hold up. They were also Chinese, hopefully of a better quality, though. If not, I've got a line on some much better relays as well. 

So in conclusion, the Snowbear has been great, and the only problems I've been having are my attempts to not buy replacement Snowbear parts......


----------



## ArcticCat1 (Jan 12, 2009)

I know, it seems so difficult to get a good quality electrical parts nowadays. My snowbear came with a weak looking strap, so I retrofitted a chain in its place.

Luckily, I got a nice small switch from SB --look at the thread titled "new used snowbear help suggestions" in this forum, I have a pic of the new switch they have now. 

5' tall stack piles.. impressive! I cannot wait for it to snow again now!


----------



## delagem (Jan 6, 2009)

I saw that switch! Are you saying that switch is rated for 70 amps or whatever the motor draws? Does that just plug straight into the red and gray electrical connectors? Or is there an electrical box with relays too? If so, I think I'm going to switch from the cheezy relays. 

The chain is definitely the way to go. I never had any problem with the chain; parting that wire a week after installing it gives me zero confidence when I'm cruising along at 65mph and thinking "what if that wire broke now?" 

What surprises me is that Superwinch uses different drives in their winches. When I took my original motor apart and found the magnets broken free and cracked, I figured any of the 2xxx series winches from Superwinch would swap right in, with just 2 bolts.... Not the case.


----------



## ArcticCat1 (Jan 12, 2009)

Yes, there is a control box that the plug on the end of the switch goes into, which SB provided also. All the electrical components are what SB provided, I did not modify anything myself (except chain). 

Seems that there is always only ONE winch that will work with the SB setup. There may be others, but I am not aware of any...


----------



## antjmar (Mar 5, 2008)

*new winch manufacturer*

According to snowbear they no longer use superwinch (hence the new switch). Does anyone with a brand new snowbear know who makes the winch for them now?


----------



## IPLOWSNO (Oct 11, 2008)

i burned a warn winch up in no time, then i bought a 3000# superwinch that was a recon unit that was 3 years ago, not one problem and i use it for recovery and plowing imo.


----------



## ranger88den (Sep 4, 2007)

IPLOWSNO;729305 said:


> i burned a warn winch up in no time, then i bought a 3000# superwinch that was a recon unit that was 3 years ago, not one problem and i use it for recovery and plowing imo.


I know this is an old thread, but do you have a model number? Thanks


----------



## ramrod98 (Nov 5, 2002)

*Superwinch is junk !*

Let me say this clear-------------I purchased a brandnew superwinch and it wouldn't work !
contacted superwinch to no avail. Turned them into the better business bureau and thus far they have been sent two letters by the bureau about this. They have not even returned contact to the better business bureau. They do not stand behind their product ! I ave lost a lot of money by making this purchase. STAY AWAY FROM SUPERWINCH !
I will update if I ever hear anything from them,but it has already been two months of trying.


----------



## leon (Nov 18, 2008)

*winch in, winch out*

Ask your lawyer to send superwinch a registered letter informing them you are suing for damages resulting from the lack or warranty coverage in your state of residence for the winch- that will get their attension.

If you bought the winch from a retailer peddling the brand you have do the same thing first to sue them as well and THEY HAVE TO RESPOND TO YOU as the lawsuit is a legal document they must respond to.

You need to go to small claims court and sue the retailer you bought it from or superwinch for the cost of the winch plus court costs and they have to appear or they lose by default and you win as you have the legal right to sue them and they have to pay up.

:waving:


----------

